# Man helps sloth across the street.



## Phoenix (Nov 17, 2020)

Man helps sloth across the street.


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

Bless his heart.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Nov 17, 2020)

Isn't it wonderful?  I mean, the sloth waved him a thank you.  This is as good as it gets.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 17, 2020)

Just so sweet. How slow they move. I wish our society could slow down to that pace. Wouldn't it be a wonderful world.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Just so sweet. How slow they move. I wish our society could slow down to that pace. Wouldn't it be a wonderful world.


Yes, that would be nice.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm so glad he took him all the way across the street and into the woods into the tree and the sloth was really impressed by that I can tell.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

The sloth is sentient and could recognize and appreciate kindness.


----------

